# Will this make good LR?



## McFishin' (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not very good at making links but if you can copy and paste this and tell me if any of these will work I will appreciate it: *Rocks for Fish tanks* I think the red stuff looks the best as it is very porous creating a lot of surface area for coralline algae, but I really don't know. What kind of base rock becomes good LR?


----------



## McFishin' (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess I'm better at making links then I thought I was, lol.


----------



## McFishin' (Oct 8, 2008)

New link Dried out Live rock


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

You could use any of them IMHO, but just make sure you rinse them with some RO water before putting them into the tank. I'd personally would use the top left rocks, but that's just my personal pref.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I like Tufa rock and Lava rock for base rock. The bottom picture is Lava rock. The other rocks do not look as porous as i'd like.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think i paid $2 a pound for established wet pourus live rock. granted that may be a steal on my part im sure if you look around you can find something along those lines. $3-4 a pound for some good already established rock is still a good deal.

i sent you a PM.


----------

